
Hemopure is an artificial blood (HBOC) that’s saving lives in South Africa - nealrs
https://wakey.io/26/
======
brudgers
Wikipedia on HBOC: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haemoglobin-
based_oxygen_carri...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haemoglobin-
based_oxygen_carriers)

